# Has anyone here had any experience using SAM-e?



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, like a lot people I have let my googling abilities take over most of my day and I have come across SAM-e.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-786-SAMe.aspx?activeIngredientId=786&activeIngredientName=SAMe

It looks pretty promising as a substitute for anti-depressants and it might help with the brain fog and blank moods some of us get. I was wondering if anyone on here has any experience with it. Cheers


----------



## kemosabe (Feb 15, 2014)

Sam-e has been helpful for me on two occasion: first in dealing with moderate depression and now for dealing with DP/DR. Currently I take one 400 mg pill in the morning and one 400 mg pill at night. This comes to 800 mg / day (net yield). If you decide to take Sam-e start with a low dose, I'd suggest 400 mg net, then work your way up to a maximum of 1600 mg net / day. Take it on an *empty stomach*. It is important that you work your way up gradually. Personally, I wait 2 weeks between dose changes. Sam-e builds up in your system, but you may notice the effects almost immediately, depending on the person.

I also take metyhl-folate, methy b-12, and b-complex to support Sam-e and my general well-being. I've chosen these supplements to support my *methylation cycle*, this may be worth your time to look into also.

I've found these supplements to be invaluable towards my recovery along with excercise and juicing. If anything, I would *highly recommend* taking Sam-e for a month, adjusting the dose, and seeing if the effects are beneficial.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

kemosabe said:


> Sam-e has been helpful for me on two occasion: first in dealing with moderate depression and now for dealing with DP/DR. Currently I take one 400 mg pill in the morning and one 400 mg pill at night. This comes to 800 mg / day (net yield). If you decide to take Sam-e start with a low dose, I'd suggest 400 mg net, then work your way up to a maximum of 1600 mg net / day. Take it on an *empty stomach*. It is important that you work your way up gradually. Personally, I wait 2 weeks between dose changes. Sam-e builds up in your system, but you may notice the effects almost immediately, depending on the person.
> 
> I also take metyhl-folate, methy b-12, and b-complex to support Sam-e and my general well-being. I've chosen these supplements to support my *methylation cycle*, this may be worth your time to look into also.
> 
> I've found these supplements to be invaluable towards my recovery along with excercise and juicing. If anything, I would *highly recommend* taking Sam-e for a month, adjusting the dose, and seeing if the effects are beneficial.


Thank you so much for all your insight! I have read both the good and bad reviews of SAM-e and think I might give it a try. Out of all the reading I have done about how I am personally effected by DPDR, I have narrowed my decisions down to either taking a supplement like SAM-e, or going down the road of medications and trying Wellbutrin and Lamotrigine. I would definitely like the supplements to work and stay away from meds but I am getting quite desperate for a better life. I was on SSRIs almost 2 years ago, been off everything since then, and I really dont like what they did to me. The last 2 years I have tried the natural healthy route, diet, exercise, sleeping well, vitamins, ect. I feel great physically now but I still feel "off" mentally. So I really want to try something. Anyways, sorry to get into my life so much, I thank you once again for the help.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

the best person to speak to about sam e ...is i.became.so.numb


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Sam-e worked for me at the beginning. Didn't completely get rid of dp/dr but came close. Then it stopped. I guess I have an immunity problem where I become immune to things after awhile.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

flat said:


> Sam-e worked for me at the beginning. Didn't completely get rid of dp/dr but came close. Then it stopped. I guess I have an immunity problem where I become immune to things after awhile.


Everyone does it's just called building up a tolerance


----------

